# Pontypool Grain Elevator



## Woodsman (Dec 27, 2015)

The Pontypool Grain Elevator built in 1918 is one of two remaining
free standing grain elevators in Ontario according to Ontario
Abandoned Places.  It was given to the town historical society by the
CPR and has been restored to this condition.  In the first half of the
20th century Pontypool was a summer retreat for Toronto's Jewish
immigrant community who worked primarily in the garment industry.  The
CPR ran passenger excursions to Pontypool about an hour outside
Toronto. The CPR line still runs behind the elevator.  The old
railroad station is long gone though.  




Pontypool Grain Elevator 20151227 by Woody Woodsman, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 27, 2015)

I have passed by on Hwy 35 many times but never was in Pontypool - had to look it up.

Google Maps


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 27, 2015)

Great subject and story, nice photo of it too.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow, fabulous. Where I come from (Iowa) grain elevators are usually round. This one is fabulous and has quite a history, too.


----------



## Woodsman (Dec 28, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> I have passed by on Hwy 35 many times but never was in Pontypool - had to look it up.
> 
> Google Maps



Its just a mile and a bit north from the 115.  When you pass Pontypool road you go over a bridge over the CPR tracks on Hwy 35.   If you look east as you cross the bridge you will see the grain elevator from the highway.


----------



## Woodsman (Dec 28, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Great subject and story, nice photo of it too.



Thank you


----------



## Woodsman (Dec 28, 2015)

desertrattm2r12 said:


> Wow, fabulous. Where I come from (Iowa) grain elevators are usually round. This one is fabulous and has quite a history, too.



I am glad you liked the pic and history.  It was a quick but fun shoot.


----------

